# Failed While Negotiating



## rjseh (Apr 4, 2003)

Damn, can you believe that I cannot get a successful modem call through my HDTiVo and I'm bummed about it? The last successful call was in late September and nothing has changed with my TiVo or phone service since then. However, I constantly get the "Failed while negotiating" message and then it bombs out on me. I've tried the reboot, test call, etc. but to no avail. I can't even get a test call to pass so I can get new phone numbers.

Any thoughts out there? Please advise.

Thanks
rjsehm


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

rjseh said:


> Damn, can you believe that I cannot get a successful modem call through my HDTiVo and I'm bummed about it? The last successful call was in late September and nothing has changed with my TiVo or phone service since then. However, I constantly get the "Failed while negotiating" message and then it bombs out on me. I've tried the reboot, test call, etc. but to no avail. I can't even get a test call to pass so I can get new phone numbers.
> 
> Any thoughts out there? Please advise.
> 
> ...


---------------
The first thing I would do, is make sure you have a good Tel. line connection...
try using a portable phone on the line you use for the Tivo, to see if you get
a dial tone. You may have a bad modem card in your Tivo that needs to be
replaced. On Fri. 9/2 of this year, D* added some new dial-in nbrs. however
I think they had more to do with non local vs. toll free ones. Have you tried choosing a new dial-in nbr? From Directv central/msgs&set-up/settings/phone/
change dialing options/set dial-in nbrs/ at prompt enter your area code and follow
the instructions. Hope this helps!


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

I had this problem after we put a DSL line in and come to find out I had to but a filter on the line and has worked great since. 

This is just a thought good luck


----------



## tleipelt (May 26, 2005)

I had the same problem after creating a dedicated telephone jack for my TIVO. After troubleshooting the issue, I found out that updating my call-in number fixed the problem. Good luck


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

You haven't zippered or hacked with any other means your TIVO have you?


----------



## rjseh (Apr 4, 2003)

I haven't hacked anything and I don't have DSL or any need to do anything with filters. The thing is that I cannot even get a successful test call which I believe is a requirement of pulling down new dial-in numbers. I'm kinda in a catch-22 here.

So, you thing my modem could be bad? I did hear the negotiating going on when I picked up the phone while the modem was communciating with D*.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

can you try a different jack in your house? or take it to a friends/relatives/work and try to call out. hassle but hey if it doesn't work and still under 1 yr warranty dtv should replace it. and you can tell them you tried those options.


----------



## rjseh (Apr 4, 2003)

hey dssturbo1,

very good idea. i'll try it in one of my other rooms. if that doesn't work, i'll notify D* since it's been less than a year.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

rjseh said:


> I did hear the negotiating going on when I picked up the phone while the modem was communciating with D*.


----------------
Don't do that.....your modem will think the line is in use, and disconnect the call.
I have never tried to get a list of call-in nbrs, but I Don't think you need to make a call to get the call-in nbrs. From Directv central/msgs&set-up/settings/phone/
change dialing options/set dial-in nbrs/ at prompt enter your area code


----------



## jimhall (Mar 22, 2005)

I've been down this road twice. Twice D*TV replaced the unit. 

I would make the test call and it would indicate everything ok. It then failed while negotiating on the daily call and/or failed to while loading data.

Here's the cure that worked for me: Clear and Delete.

It can take hours, so I hit the button before I went to bed and when I got up in the morning it was ready to download some TIVO software and then it was time to get back to work entering all my season passes.

Your mileage may vary, but it worked for me when nothing else could fix the unit.


----------



## sitkom (Oct 9, 2002)

If it's been a while since it dialed-in last, it will take a while to purge all of the stored-up data (which is what is really happening when it says "negotiating")

I had a unit in and out of storage over 3 years and hadn't made a call since '03. It took about 90 minutes of 'negotiating' for it to clear its buffers. It's all good now.

Let it run for a couple hours and DON'T PICK UP THE PHONE. Leave it alone and you'll be cruizin' it a little bit.


----------



## bennice (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry to dig up this old thread, but it describes exactly what is happening with an HR10-250 I recently acquired. I'm trying to make the initial call so that the DVR functionality will fully work. I recently got Comcast digital voice service (lived thru Vonage previously), and have even tried plugging straight into the phone port on the Comcast box. The unit successfully dials out, does its handshake and goes into "negotiating." After sitting there for awhile (sometimes 15-20 minutes) the call drops and I get a failure messgae on the screen. I've tried manually setting a known good dial in number in the dial prefix with the same result. 

Note: this is HR10-250 #2 for me. I have another one that works fine plugged into one of the dirtiest outlets in the house. I seem to remember having similar issues with it when we first got it, as it ran software version 3.1 (same as the new one). But once I figured out how to get it to connect with Vonage and it upgraded to 6.1 its worked fine since.

I'm wondering if this could be a modem problem, software problem, phone service problem or some combo/all of the above.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

I had this problem with out unit over vonage. I took it to my inlaws to make a call there and it did the exact same thing. So I'm assuming the modem is shot.


----------

